

Show HN: SimplyHire - simplyhire
http://simplyhire.in/

======
JayNeely
Top-left is a bad position for the login form, because it's the very first
thing people see. Put your slideshow there, and the login / registration on
the right.

Also, add some graphics. Text-only slideshows do not interest people. It can
be simple to illustrate what your do or the benefits you provide using freely-
available icons and arrows.

~~~
simplyhire
Hi Man,

Changed the site, let me know if you have any more suggestion.

